# Milking and drinking the milk after kidding



## DonnaBelle (Apr 20, 2010)

Our Lenora has a lot of milk.  DH has been milking some out twice a day, about a pint each time since her udders and teats are really full.

The kids were born April 14 at 11:00 pm.  I have tasted the milk and it does taste a little whangy.  You know what whangy is don't you??  Just a little off, not sweet like normally does.

I don't know what the recommended time is before you can drink goats milk after the freshening.  What is usual, two weeks??

All advice appreciated.

DonnaBelle


----------



## chandasue (Apr 20, 2010)

We started drinking it at 7 days but it was really tasty after about 9 days of milking.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 20, 2010)

I only waited about 3 days.  Some people do the pudding test....heat the "milk" up and if it turns to pudding it's still colostrum.  If not, it's milk.


----------



## mossyStone (Apr 20, 2010)

We wait about a week or so..  Oh i can't wait for one of the girls to kid nothing better than fresh MILK!!!!! It's so nice to know what is in or not in our milk......



Mossy Stone Farm

Pygora's Nubians, Bantam Marans Red Bourbon Turkeys 

and Ducks


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard anywhere from a few days to two weeks. So I guess just keep tasting it.


----------

